# What is that?



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

While feeding my mantis, I noticed something weird so I took a picture of it.







What is that coming from my mantis' butt?

After photographing and looking at it on my computer, I noticed a piece of feces sticking out of it. But still, what is that?

I also decided to get a breathing sequence.


----------



## sk8erkho (Apr 18, 2007)

OOOHH!! Good question!!!! I remember reading a while back that when a mantis has eaten a fair amount of food and since they get their water content from the food itself they some times excrete the excess. But, I don't remember if it comes from the butt, though I guess it could. You think???? Just a thought. :?


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

It's part of the mantis that is poking out. Not an issue. I've seen that several times.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried poking that thing with a toothpick and it feels like a sack of liquid. I actually see the same thing on another female but not the male. Perhaps it has something to do with gender/reproduction.


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2007)

Well it looks a little like a spermatophore, however the mantis is not adult, so I am guessing we can rule that one out...


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

> Well it looks a little like a spermatophore, however the mantis is not adult, so I am guessing we can rule that one out...


Oh yes, I only found these on my female mantises (even though I only have one male).


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 19, 2007)

Well she's prob's just eaten a lot


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's what it looks like on my older female mantis.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

Where else can it come out? In the mouth out the..

Jonny.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

I doubt it's [processed] food. Even though my mantises don't look that skinny, I have been minimally feeding them. Yes, I have a food shortage right now.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

> Here's what it looks like on my older female mantis.


That one is about to molt. See how swollen she is? It's just their insides pushing out a little. It's not a problem. It's not food or anything like that.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

She molted about 3 hours after this picture. :wink:


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

> She molted about 3 hours after this picture. :wink:


Told ya. Thats one way to tell. When the are where their legs connects gets really swollen.


----------

